# OMG! OMG! OMG!



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I was doing some "sorting" around of my patterns that I keep on a jump drive. I discovered that I have 848 patterns OF JUST SHAWLS!!!!!

I haven't DARED to check on the other patterns on my list: Sweaters, Tops, Scarves, Baby Items, etc.

When I've told people (usually non-knitters -- I should know better !!) that I probably have over 1000 patterns stored on my jump drive, I thought I was always exaggerating!! Now I'm beginning to think that I've been grossly UNDERestimating the count all this time!!

How do I whittle down this list?? I'm serious, here, KPers!! Clearly, if I were to go back and look at all of these patterns--let's just deal with the shawls for now--how do I decide which to keep, and which to delete? I obviously can't go by the,"Oh! That's pretty. I think I'll keep it," principle. 

I don't even have them sub-sorted, like into "lacy ones" or plain ones, etc., so maybe I should try to do that? If I use the "Will I REALLY ever make that?" principle, I'd end up deleting ALL of them, and we all know I'm just NOT going to do that. 

All this came about because someone accused me of killing my laptop with a slow death because of all the patterns I have stored on my "hard drive." I thought I'd just check on my list of shawl patterns, just to see how many I really had. I NEVER dreamed I had that many! But, they AREN'T on my hard drive, so I can be thankful for that!!

So please give me some advice!! I have so many patterns, I don't even know how I'd find one I COULD make, either by how much I like it, how easy it would be, etc. 

Can you just IMAGINE what my craft room would be like if I'd dared to PRINT all of these patterns?!? Is there a 12-step program for this?? Should we start one?? I thought I had a problem with stashing yarn -- HA!!! Looking at all these shawl patterns only makes me want to buy MORE yarn !!! 

I need real help here, KPers. I'm depending on you.

Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Gloria, I can't help, but I can join you in the 12 step program. I have the same problem and I have been accused the same way by my geek son.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

You are PABLE, the pattern equivalent of SABLE. Welcome to the very large club. There is no help for it but to start knitting.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Will you ever knit shawls first ? 
Then try to weed them out lacy plain triangle ect and you could then maybe ?maybe ? decide what ones to keep 
Good luck keep one knitting in the mean time you might get inspiration 
Hugs to you on project


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> You are PABLE, the pattern equivalent of SABLE. Welcome to the very large club. There is no help for it but to start knitting.


Please enlighten me, what do PABLE and SABLE stand for?


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I, too, have too many patterns. I print them off tho. I have binders and binders full, all sorted into different catagories. I have my shawls separated into (needle) size and yarn type. Recently I did go thru them all and did discard quite a few that I seriously knew I would never knit. Do you have yours stored under different files within your computer? That might help some.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

aljellie said:


> You are PABLE, the pattern equivalent of SABLE. Welcome to the very large club. There is no help for it but to start knitting.


Thanks for explaining the "P"able....I was afraid the "P" stood for "pathetic," which it could also very well be!! And, if it weren't so sad, it might be funny that I have yet to knit even ONE shawl!! My partner just said that I spend more time hunting up patterns than I do actually knitting, and she's sooooo right!!

There's no hope for me, I guess. But thanks for responding...
...gloria


----------



## plattitudeseeker (Feb 16, 2014)

Get an external hard drive to back everything up on. Then the patterns will be there. But, I have a 750 gig hard drive on my computer. Depends on your computer and your hard drive. You can also back them up on a usb drive. Then you can delete the patterns off your hard drive after the transfer. I'd get an external hard drive though. You can back up everything. I have a 1 terabyte hard drive for such things.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't waste time going thru all those patterns, which you had to have liked at some point to save, to try and get rid of some. They aren't hurting anything (flash drives are cheap these days). I'd just look at them to see what to knit next and enjoy having a good selection!
I'd rather knit than organize.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

LOL ! I think there are more KPers in your same boat than those who have a solution to your issue !!!

I can so identify with your dilemma. I don't have very many shawl patterns at all, but sweater patterns, kids patterns..... yeah, I can give your 800+ shawl patterns a run for their money ! LOL

Don't have an answer for you, but plenty of commiseration !


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I have the same problem but I have learned to ask myself before I download a pattern, On a scale of 1 - 10 how likely am I to actually knit this whatever (10 being: I start this minute). Anything that is 7 or below gets deleted. it is perfect? No.....but it has sure cut down on what I save in my pattern books. And, by necessity, I have to go through my pattern books every once in a while to make room for new ones. That is pretty easy to do since, if I've passed over them for 6 -8 months and still haven't chosen for my next project, I don't feel guilty chucking them out.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I, too, am in the PABLE situation. Every few months I go through my files and look more critically at the patterns I've saved. I ask the following questions of myself:
Would I wear/ use this?
Who could I give it to that would appreciate it?
Am I still interested in spending the time to make this?
Could I sell it at a craft fair or give it to charity?
Do I have the yarn I need to make it (being that I'm in SABLE as well)? If not would I want to buy the yarn?
Did I try the pattern once and discard it for some reason?

Then I try to get ruthless and discard the patterns that don't fit the criteria. The only ones I keep for sure are the ones I've purchased. The free ones I should be able to find again if I really think I've made a mistake in deleting.

Good luck in your sorting.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Lynnknits said:


> I, too, have too many patterns. I print them off tho. I have binders and binders full, all sorted into different catagories. I have my shawls separated into (needle) size and yarn type. Recently I did go thru them all and did discard quite a few that I seriously knew I would never knit. Do you have yours stored under different files within your computer? That might help some.


No, Lynn, they're under general listings of "shawls," "baby items," "Christmas items," "Socks," "Sweaters," "Tops," etc., etc., etc. Most of my yarn is fingering weight, so that's what I'd use with the patterns, regardless of what it calls for. I have four sets of interchangeable needles, and I've lost count of the number of 12" fixed needles in size 2 that I have, just for my sock-knitting. What a contradiction: I have only one sock pattern, and I've knit over 4 dozen pair!!

I did eliminate quite a few "miscellaneous" listings of patterns, as well as "patterns from 2015" (don't even know why they were in there, but I found even MORE shawl patterns!!)

I just have to bite the bullet and be ruthless in sorting through my patterns, I guess!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Lena B said:


> Will you ever knit shawls first ?
> Then try to weed them out lacy plain triangle ect and you could then maybe ?maybe ? decide what ones to keep
> Good luck keep one knitting in the mean time you might get inspiration
> Hugs to you on project


Thanks for the hug, Lena. Makes me feel like I'm not alone.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Why delete any? As long as you put them on an external hard drive you can keep many thousands. I probably only have about 200 shawl patterns but when I knitted myself a shawl last fall I combined three plus used an idea from a fourth. I would never have made any as they were originally.
Had I deleted my baby designs as my great-granddaughter outgrew them (just turned three) I would not have had the ones I needed for the twins born yesterday. Must post about that.
I also have a hard drive devoted to cross stitch which I also change around.
With a wealth of patterns you can make almost anything. The center of a crochet doily becomes a potholder or hot mats when made with cotton yarn, a large thread doily can become a poncho when done in worsted and center hole calculated. What about all the Mandela vests that are now popular? Doilies on steroids! And all the Barbie ponchos, capes, skirts, etc. .
I plan on taking the owl cable design that is on a lot of infant patterns and use it around the borders of the matching car seat capes I will make for the twins.
Delete? I think not!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

riversong200 said:


> I, too, am in the PABLE situation. Every few months I go through my files and look more critically at the patterns I've saved. I ask the following questions of myself:
> Would I wear/ use this?
> Who could I give it to that would appreciate it?
> Am I still interested in spending the time to make this?
> ...


This is a great list of questions to use in sorting patterns as well as other stuff. Thanks for posting it, you went a bit deeper than I usually do and came up with some ideas for using the finished object that usually escape me.

OP, good luck! I'm with the general consensus: if you like organizing and "cleaning house" then do so; otherwise just keep 'em all, they are not taking up any space or using electricity. 
:sm24:


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I too have a large cache of patterns especially shawls. There is one shape shawl I prefer but also like stitch patterns and ideas from other shawls so I keep all of them. As everyone has said as long as you keep them on an external, shouldn't cause a problem on your computer.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

You could just dump them all or put all on a disc or thumb drive as a way to clean up your computer disc drive. I would probably remove them all and start over when you have something you want to knit. But since it is hard for me to toss such things maybe try organizing them in some way.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

First....take a breath, then make folders, shawls, then put the next three folders in the shawl folder, triangle, crescent, rectangle. Take your time, don't panic, you'll get them seperated. After you get this done, aim for sub folders in each of the three shape folders, use yarn weights this time. Worsted, DK, Sport, Lace. When you get all your folders done, oh I left one folder out...Paid patterns also with sub folders...then begin the task of going through your patterns. Do a little each day.

I have learned all this the hard way! It works. Don't tackle it like you are going to rush through it all at once, take your time.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Many in the same boat, my suggestion (I learned the hard way), to look carefully at link, if it's a pdf, it will automatically download, even if your intention is to look first...I do agree with many already posted, that each pattern can offer ideas, but you have to feel confident enough to mix and match, and am learning from so many KPers to do that.

Try not to let the "quantity" panic your head, like I posted the other day, I am making Task Lists (as oppossed to Job lists), so each day I devote an allotted time forr each task on the one to ten daily list, or in this case say deciding on 25 or 50 patterns and deleting what you likely wouldn't use.

It seems to be working for me anyways, and I'm a lot calmer about the "endlessness" of the things to do. I also eliminated or designated a lot of tasks that I know I or we can't do. Hired a cleaning lady once a month, hired a landscaper etc. money well spent for me anyways, and such a load off my mind.

Lots of good suggestions and support here, been there, done that!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

I store mine in my Google drive. I have a folder labelled patterns. That has subfolders labelled appropriately, as in shawls, baby, toddler, toys etc. I print only what I am knitting now... To date my total count, including paper, disc, and digital storage is in the region of 7,000


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to my world ????
I have gone through a bunch of my patterns and erased many of the earlier ones I found because I am more aware of my skill level and what I might actually make and wear. So...no more cobweb laceweight anything, very few 'easy' or 'beginner' patterns, etc.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I have more than I'll ever use, but I can't resist free patterns . Since you would like to downsize, go through and keep only those you want. Maybe store them on an external hard drive.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't understand the question. WHY do you think you need to delete anything. Have you any idea what I have stored? I bought a tetrabite external hard drive. Knitting and crochet patterns don't take up much space on it, but I also have craft workshop ideas, card making CD' which I have copied on to it (quicker than finding the CD and inserting it into the computer) recipies, photographs, and loads more. 
If you enjoy looking through them, keep them. What harm can they do.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

For any who don't know, SABLE is stash acquired beyond life expectancy and PABLE is patterns acquired beyond life expectancy. This is the status of many KP members. And newbies beware, you'll eventually join us most likely.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

At least you have them on a flash drive g ! I have 14 binders ( the big 4 inch 3 ring kind) STUFFED with patterns that I have printed out, plus 2 huge stacks of patterns that I haven't sorted into binders yet. Lots and lots of ink and paper. ☹
I keep buying more binders at Costco, more totes at Home Depot, we both need an answer. Let me know what works for you ! I see no light at the end of this tunnel. ???? xx


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

No help here as I've saved way to many patterns to do in a lifetime. I have stopped saving so many. I now look at a pattern and think would I really make this or do I already have several I'd rather make. It has kept me from saving lots more. I'm planning on going through my binders of printed patterns and whittling some out.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Totally agree with keeping them and maybe buying a new flash drive to add more patterns! Someday you may have to break from knitting and you can organize or just enjoy going thru the drives!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I have them printed out and in binders, folders, etc. as well as on flash drives. Definitely PABLE!

Went thru them recently and discovered that I've saved the same patterns lately that I saved years ago.

You are not alone.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Valkyrie said:


> Please enlighten me, what do PABLE and SABLE stand for?


Google is your friend.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Why are you depending on us? This is your problem, deal with it.


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

Of all the vices you could probably acquire, saving every pattern you "think" you will use when you start your next project is the least harmful. Just thinking about what yarn and color you would use and for whom you would make it is like a piece of chocolate to us "crafters" but fortunately the only thing that gets fat is your pattern folder and/or your computer's hard drive. Years ago, before computers with huge capacity hard drives, I used reams of paper (and butchered hundreds of magazines) with "I must make this next for ...." patterns. Now I don't even have to waste money buying printer paper. No, I haven't come near making them all, but I find it very comforting to have them when I'm ready to start my next project. After all, we "addicts" must have our aphrodisiacs close at hand.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

gozolady said:


> I store mine in my Google drive. I have a folder labelled patterns. That has subfolders labelled appropriately, as in shawls, baby, toddler, toys etc. I print only what I am knitting now... To date my total count, including paper, disc, and digital storage is in the region of 7,000


Google Drive is the way to go, or Drop Box or similar. Storing things on a flash drive is a disaster waiting to happen. It's not a matter of *if* the drive will die, it's a matter of *when*. Besides, then you can access it through a phone, tablet, or computer. Very convenient.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I was doing some "sorting" around of my patterns that I keep on a jump drive. I discovered that I have 848 patterns OF JUST SHAWLS!!!!!
> 
> I haven't DARED to check on the other patterns on my list: Sweaters, Tops, Scarves, Baby Items, etc.
> 
> ...


Gloria,
I can't help, I think many of us are in the same boat.

I have an external drive of many pattern bought over the years for baby patterns mostly from the UK companies which I always loved. Probably have more than 1000 pattern of just those. Also have many other on that drive.
I do have more than one folder on my laptop of patterns which also need to be sorted through, since not all are sorted out.
With knowing many won't be made we still seem to save patterns of those we think are nice.

I only print them if I am going to try to make the pattern, cleaned out the 10 or so binders of patterns printed before moving and only saved a few small binders, yet never look at them.

So I can realate as to having way to many patterns.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

I usually get rid of patterns when I'm looking for a particular pattern. Say, I'm looking for a shawl to make. As I look at each one, I think about keeping or deleting. I sometimes think... what in the heck made me save this pattern. ????


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

KitKat789 said:


> Why are you depending on us? This is your problem, deal with it.


 Oh wow....seriously?!?!?!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I also have more patterns than I could ever knit. Whenever I get a new pattern that I really love, I add the word LOVE to the end of the file name.

Then I just look for the files with LOVE on the end. I reminisce through themy to decide on one. I does narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

aljellie said:


> You are PABLE, the pattern equivalent of SABLE. Welcome to the very large club. There is no help for it but to start knitting.


I'm a member in good standing. And very proud I might add


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lynnknits said:


> Oh wow....seriously?!?!?!


I thought the same thing WOW.
after looking at many comments posted can see why they posted this kind of a comment.
seems to be their nature on many posts, so doesn't surprise me now
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=2&usernum=145942


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I have found that like knitting in worsted or chunky yarn, other than socks. I now own only yarn in those categories that use 8-13 sized needles. Not sure if that helps....


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> I thought the same thing WOW.
> after looking at many comments posted can see why they posted this kind of a comment.
> seems to be their nature on many posts, so doesn't surprise me now
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?page=2&usernum=145942


Interesting. You can pull up all the responses someone posts? I will keep that one in the hopper. TFS. :~)


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Have you thought about putting them on a tablet dedicated to just patterns. You could have easy access to them. That is how I did mine.



canuckle49 said:


> At least you have them on a flash drive g ! I have 14 binders ( the big 4 inch 3 ring kind) STUFFED with patterns that I have printed out, plus 2 huge stacks of patterns that I haven't sorted into binders yet. Lots and lots of ink and paper. ☹
> I keep buying more binders at Costco, more totes at Home Depot, we both need an answer. Let me know what works for you ! I see no light at the end of this tunnel. ???? xx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Have you thought about putting them on a tablet dedicated to just patterns. You could have easy access to them. That is how I did mine.


Electronic devices - external hard drives, thumb-drives, desktop and laptop computers, tablets - ALL have finite lifetimes. And there's no predicting when one will expire; they don't always give warning.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ms Sue said:


> Don't waste time going thru all those patterns, which you had to have liked at some point to save, to try and get rid of some. They aren't hurting anything (flash drives are cheap these days). I'd just look at them to see what to knit next and enjoy having a good selection!
> *I'd rather knit than organize.*


Exactly!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> Google Drive is the way to go, or Drop Box or similar. Storing things on a flash drive is a disaster waiting to happen. It's not a matter of *if* the drive will die, it's a matter of *when*. Besides, then you can access it through a phone, tablet, or computer. Very convenient.


When I learned about Dropbox, I also learned that I have more saved pattern files than my basic, free, membership had room for. :sm16:

Occasionally, I delete some files - usually duplicates. I can't remember the last time I uploaded anything to it.

I guess I need to check out Google Drive, or just e-mail them all to myself. Unlike a decade or more ago, Yahoo Mail now has a free terabyte of storage capacity on each account. I can remember when I had to delete older e-mails from folders in order to save newer ones!

I only print out a pattern after I have assembled the yarn, needles/hooks, and notions necessary to work it. I still have several reams of patterns I printed out at work, before I retired in 2002. I may have made a handful of them. :sm12:


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I would save any paid patterns if it truly is your style. One thing about shawls is the shape & I would toss any of those you don't like. I also prefer to knit mine in fingering weight so any that are heavier than that toss.
Realistically you can only wear & give away so many & designers are always coming out with new ones so more than likely you aren't going to be saving very many. 
Save the patterns you do knit as you may want to re-knit sometime.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Interesting. You can pull up all the responses someone posts? I will keep that one in the hopper. TFS. :~)


When you click on the name of the poster - in blue, it's a live link - you get to that person's Profile. You can also just look up the name on the User List to get to the same profile page. Scroll down a bit and you can click on Posts to see every post that person ever made. Or click on Topics to see every topic that person ever created. Sometimes, you can get great insight into another user this way, especially if it's one who doesn't post frequently.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When I learned about Dropbox, I also learned that I have more saved pattern files than my basic, free, membership had room for. :sm16:
> 
> Occasionally, I delete some files - usually duplicates. I can't remember the last time I uploaded anything to it.
> 
> ...


Each email address you have with Gmail gives you google drive storage... You could have one you keep for patterns...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gozolady said:


> Each email address you have with Gmail gives you google drive storage... You could have one you keep for patterns...


I only have one gmail address, and I detest gmail. I rarely look at whatever's fallen into my inbox there.
Each Yahoo mail account also has storage - one terabyte each. Even with all the patterns I've saved, I doubt they'd come to a terabyte! I just have to remember to send them there, instead of keeping them on a computer or other device.

Organizing is great, but it takes time away from more fun activities - like KP and actual knitting. :sm09: :sm17:


----------



## Coral8 (Apr 3, 2017)

Take a deep breath and delete them all! Ooh that even hurts to say! Then develop a new hobby called "looking for new patterns" and this time file any you keep so you can quickly find again. Review your files regularly so you can dump any you haven't used. 
It hurt like hell when I did it but it was really cathartic and opened up a whole new guilt free world.
Just in the process of doing the same with my overstocked bookshelves but, even I , with my new "get rid" philosophy can't get rid of my books of tatting patterns I scoured antiquarian book shops for years to find. 
Ah well.......


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry all I can say is ditto I have thousands of printed patterns, leaflets, booklets and books altogether plus hundreds of downloads on my tablet. I just can't resist I pattern that I like I just see it get it and think I will do that one day. 
So I think I probably need help as well. Best of luck and have a lovely day.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

848 shawl patterns did you say Gloria ? ... I shouldn't worry it's only 848! 
Park them all on a memory stick and then you can delete the ones on the computer, that means you would have 0. 
Have a great day.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Don't delete. Get a second jump drive! ????????????


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> I was doing some "sorting" around of my patterns that I keep on a jump drive. I discovered that I have 848 patterns OF JUST SHAWLS!!!!!
> 
> I haven't DARED to check on the other patterns on my list: Sweaters, Tops, Scarves, Baby Items, etc.
> 
> ...


I personally would store them on a fast USB 3 external SATA drive, and I would not erase any of them!!

I would also keep the Jump drive as a backup.

Aldo, DVDs or BluRays, correctly stored (away from light, heat, extreme cold and liquids!), could also be used......

You did not mention just how much data (Gigabyte wise!) that you actually have.....then I could have been more exact!

I hope this helps!

Regards

Andy


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I can't help - sorry!  And I can identify with you too. 
Now I am beginning to 'design' my own shawls ... in that I am learning new techniques - which is why I 'need' all those patterns - and can come up with lovely mismatches of bits and pieces of shawls for something really 'else'! 
So we do need this idea or that - to help us create and saving them on a hard drive works for me too!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

A quick warning though. If you delete something, you may want it later. As patterns go out of style they can disappear from on line.
I saw a poncho once I loved. Went back to look at it again and print it out and it had vanished. Never saw it again. So if I like a pattern
and could possible ever do it, I either download it or print it out or both. Every once in a while I have DH back my patterns up on a separate
drive. 

Also my tastes change, but it never fails when I toss something, in a few weeks or so I end up looking for it to make. I think the idea of
folders or files with the shape is a good one. That's what I do. If I have a favorite designer I'll keep their patterns together. I will if not
easily visible put the yarn weight on the top of the pattern as well. Just doing that breaks them down into manageable proportions.


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm quickly becoming one of you. I just started crocheting and I already have far more patterns than I'll ever use, some I even paid for hoping that someday I would be good enough at the art to make them. I need to start organizing now cause they are all under one general heading of crochet! At least they are on my external drive!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

SABLE: Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I was doing some "sorting" around of my patterns that I keep on a jump drive. I discovered that I have 848 patterns OF JUST SHAWLS!!!!!
> 
> I haven't DARED to check on the other patterns on my list: Sweaters, Tops, Scarves, Baby Items, etc.
> 
> ...


It's OK, Gloria, makes no difference if you have 1,000 or 80,000. You enjoy them, it's not bothering anyone and it's something that makes you happy. Don't let it bother you, get out your yarn and needles and enjoy! I have over 6500 patterns on a 2TB external hard drive, 3 bookshelves full of pattern books, and many, many printouts (like 4 scrapbooks full). It's a part of our creative life.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I would make a new folder.... walk down the patterns you have and if you love it and want to keep, slide to new folder.....when done, delete first folder. If you can't do this, buy a 2 or 4G thumb drive, slide all patterns onto it....get rid of original folder and have all your patterns in one easy to carry place.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Geez, dont delete!! They're on a jump drive so no wasted space on your computer. Organize them and have fun looking!
Btw, we're all probably collectors whether it be yarn (me), needles (also me), knitting books (you guessed it, me), AND patterns (yup, me).


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

gozolady said:


> I store mine in my Google drive. I have a folder labelled patterns. That has subfolders labelled appropriately, as in shawls, baby, toddler, toys etc. I print only what I am knitting now... To date my total count, including paper, disc, and digital storage is in the region of 7,000


WTG just keep collecting and enjoying. We all know that when we die, someone's gonna wipe those drives clean, so let's enjoy them, if not just reading them, while we can! I also am over-supplied with cake decorating (equipment, patterns, pictures), cooking equipment (cookware, bakeware, recipes, gadgets, electric everythings - and a new electric mandoline I'm having a ball with). And a 14' X 16' room of sewing supplies including 7 sewing machines and enough fabric and pattern books (mainly quilts) to open up my own quilt shop. Many scrapbooks full of cake pictures taken at shows all over the US and then the music; sheet music, cassettes, CDs LPs, 45s, and tons and tons on another hard drive! But I really am thinking seriously about thinning out my two 10' shelves full (jammed) of cookbooks, because I have a zillion recipes on a third hard drive!! I'm just not going to worry about it, and they have closed most of the mental facilities now, so I think we're safe!!!!! And then there's all those rocking chairs all over the house that I love!!! Do I have a problem with all that?? No, I don't, but maybe others do, but since they don't live here, that's TOUGH!

Y'all have a great day and just sit and knit, listen to a good audio book (I prefer the Amish stories - oh did I mention the audio books Ive downloaded from the state library and haven't heard yet? and the paperback book collection??? LOL) and gloat about my treasures!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> Interesting. You can pull up all the responses someone posts? I will keep that one in the hopper. TFS. :~)


You can see them by going to a users profile, all posts a user posted along with all comments made on others posts.

I just found it interesting that most comments were telling others to search for what they were asking for help with 
or comments like the one posted here, so when I saw the comments posted on other posts I wasn't surprised to see their comment they posted here.
They don't seem to want to help others, but tell them what they should do.

Gloria,
I would just get another flash drive to store them and over time you can go through them and decide what you want to keep and those you no longer want.
I should be doing the same thing with the 2 external drives I have, organizing them all into folders and getting ride of those I no longer want.
I do work on it a little here and there but, very time consuming so I say I will do more tomorrow. Haven't done it in quite some time.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Wait! You mean you can have too many patterns!? Ha! I'm never going to look at the count of the ones I've downloaded and saved. That would take me into Pinterest, back to Raverly and to the many other knitting and crochet sites I visit where I can save things "I'm dying to make areas." If you're backed up, dump them off your hard drive. If you're not backed up, first back them up and then dump them.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been working very diligently to down size my tangible items--yarn, books, sewing supplies, other crafting items, household extras, clothing, etc. But I forgot about my tons of patterns. And, speaking of that, my photos take up another huge area on my computer. I bought a bunch of jump drives the other day, and I will subscribe to the idea that those don't take much room so I don't need to down size those! I just need to transfer the files so I feel that its been taken care of. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Start knitting the first pattern and knit often.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I understand completely. I just went through some of mine and this is how I determined weather to keep or delete. First I checked the date I saved it. If it was more than two years old and I have not attempted the project I deleted it. The exception to this was if it was a paid for pattern. I figure if it was free somewhere I can always find it again. The other thing I did was check on the size. My grands are not babies any more so I deleted most of those as well. I wish you luck in your decision making and would love to hear how you made out.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

No 12-Step Program for me! I love my patterns. Good luck with your pattern reduction project!


----------



## Catrina.t (Mar 12, 2017)

I have just resigned to the fact I collect patterns like some people collect tumbles. 

Good luck on your quest! ????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lynnknits said:


> I, too, have too many patterns. I print them off tho. I have binders and binders full, all sorted into different catagories. I have my shawls separated into (needle) size and yarn type. Recently I did go thru them all and did discard quite a few that I seriously knew I would never knit. Do you have yours stored under different files within your computer? That might help some.


Ditto for me...28 binders and room for more. They are my dream books and not bothering anyone. I say, keep them!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you transfer the assortments [hopefully U put them into folders] to an offsite save place like "Evernote" where I keep my patterns?

And there are other sites that offer free storage of your stuff.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

HAHAHAHA!!! I am too afraid to count, not only patterns but recipes! Can I join the 12 steps with you?


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

One of my pleasures is looking at patterns. I have books and magazines and lots stored in my Ravelry library. (Not so many binders - if it's on Ravelry, I don't print it out unless I'm actually knitting it.). I see no need to delete unless the sheer number negatively effects your pleasure in "just browsing."


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

When I read this I had a bit of a think, if you have an external drive and not short of space why not just create folders for things ie a folder for cardigans one for afghans and so on and sort your patterns that way it's quite helpful and if you need subfolders after that just create them I find it most helpful I just bought (out of fear of running out of space a 5tb drive off of amazon)a bigger external drive backed up all my other smaller drives (4)so now everything all my folders one place my toy folders for example I have a poppets folder and if the toy pattern doesn't fall into any one category it goes in there alan dart has his folder beatrix potter patterns has its folder phoenix designs it's folder and so on it makes it so easy to find things for clothing I have a folder of subdivided folders there too it's not perfectly organized but well on it's way and before I started this method it was hours trying to find any pattern and that was just irksome now it's so much better......my point if you have the room organize by types of patterns shawls booties sweaters afghans then as you buy patterns or find them on the new put them away where they belong as you would putting dishes away or laundry then before you know it your drive is neat and orderly and you know where to find things and can eliminate duplicates I find all to often in a hurry I duplicate downloads this way I can go through and delete those as well also making room that way  happy organizing hope this helps someone!


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

You might look first to see if you have some duplicates. I have this problem with afghan patterns, and I know there are some duplicates, but there are also non-duplicates in the same books, so I keep them. I have very few patterns on my computer. They are mostly in books and magazines.


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

What I have done is keep the favorites-- the one I make all the time. Donate the rest. And then I make the favorite patterns in a different yarn to give me variety. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trish69 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am a member of the club too! I use Microsoft Onedrive & have 128G of crochet patterns stored there! My daughters are grateful I only hoard digital patterns, not paper ones.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I have the same exact issue - way more patterns than I could ever hope to knit. But, I like having a large library - my moods change, and one day I might wish I had something that I might have deleted. What appeals today may change with time. And this gives me an opportunity to find things that match my way too large yarn stash. So I'd recommend you not delete, just organize at as fine a level as you can and leave them. Someone suggested sorting your shawls by shape - triangle, rectangle, etc. You could do something similar to sweaters - cardigan, shrug, pullover, etc. I need to do this too.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I save mine on Ravelry, but I do need to go through all my pattern accumulations and toss the ones I think I would never make. I am in the same boat as you on saving patterns and will probably only make about 10% of them, if that.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Lynnknits said:


> I, too, have too many patterns. I print them off tho. I have binders and binders full, all sorted into different catagories. I have my shawls separated into (needle) size and yarn type. Recently I did go thru them all and did discard quite a few that I seriously knew I would never knit. Do you have yours stored under different files within your computer? That might help some.


Oh, wow...I thought I was the only one to do this! I have several 3" binders as well, all sorted into categories. This site is notorious (to me) for providing links to patterns, and I've printed out at least 1 1/2 reams of paper to fill yet another binder. We definitely need an intervention! Pattern Hoarders Anonymous, anyone?

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Just save them and don't worry about it. Many, many years ago I donated enormous amounts of knitting magazines and pattern books, thinking I would never have more interest in the books. Well, years later, circumstances changed that. Now I wish I had saved some of the books. You never know when your interests will change. The patterns aren't harming anybody, so keep them.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks for explaining the "P"able....I was afraid the "P" stood for "pathetic," which it could also very well be!! And, if it weren't so sad, it might be funny that I have yet to knit even ONE shawl!! My partner just said that I spend more time hunting up patterns than I do actually knitting, and she's sooooo right!!
> 
> There's no hope for me, I guess. But thanks for responding...
> ...gloria


Where was this explained to you? I didn't see the response you're talking about. Lately, it seems that this happens quite a bit. People are talking about a post that is missing from my view. How come?


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

A woman who wrote the book "Taming the Paper Tiger" teaches:

There is NO Miscellaneous". When I did her seminar I thought I had to buy more file cabinets. Alas I eliminated one!!

Wonder if she has done an IT book?


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Valkyrie said:


> Please enlighten me, what do PABLE and SABLE stand for?


S.A.B.L.E (Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy)

Not sure what PABLE stands for, but probably something similar! LOL


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

This is really interesting. Last night I was looking for a particular and could not find it. It was then I realized how many patterns I had saved. I appreciate the information provided for cleaning up my files. I wasn't sure if the usb drive was the answer. I may have to invest in the external hard drive as well. Next thing I have to learn how to post pics of my finished items. Have a nice day all KP'ers.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

KitKat789 said:


> Why are you depending on us? This is your problem, deal with it.


Thank you for your input. I'll just ignore the rest of the six pages of comments and follow only your suggestions from now on!


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Ms Sue said:


> Don't waste time going thru all those patterns, which you had to have liked at some point to save, to try and get rid of some. They aren't hurting anything (flash drives are cheap these days). I'd just look at them to see what to knit next and enjoy having a good selection!
> I'd rather knit than organize.


ME TOO!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I only have one gmail address, and I detest gmail. I rarely look at whatever's fallen into my inbox there.
> Each Yahoo mail account also has storage - one terabyte each. Even with all the patterns I've saved, I doubt they'd come to a terabyte! I just have to remember to send them there, instead of keeping them on a computer or other device.
> 
> Organizing is great, but it takes time away from more fun activities - like KP and actual knitting. :sm09: :sm17:


I just signed up for a Yahoo account and then I realized the 1TB of space you get is for email only. You can't store photos, videos, PDFs, etc. unless you email them to yourself. Email storage isn't very secure. I'll stick with Drop Box until I run out of space and then move the whole mess to Google Drive where I have 30GB.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

My answer to the same problem was just to go out and get an external 2 T hard drive--my computer has 1 T.......but I am in the process of weeding out some other "collections." I have found that it is best to weed out slowly. I go through and eliminate "some" of the files. There are always those you know you will never use. Then go through again and again, each time eliminating a few more. Makes it not so drastic. Good luck. Makes one wonder just how many things are stored in these "virtual worlds."


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

They are stored on a flash drive. Buy another flash drive. Keep storing. They aren't using up any space on your hard drive, so who really cares?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I also have more patterns than I could ever knit. Whenever I get a new pattern that I really love, I add the word LOVE to the end of the file name.
> 
> Then I just look for the files with LOVE on the end. I reminisce through themy to decide on one. I does narrow down the possibilities.


Great idea !! I'll definitely have to give that a try !!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I'm in the ABLE club too. But if patterns aren't saved they may be gone when I return to the site. I've learned to keep the link with the pattern but I omit unneeded info.

I have (most) shawls filed as Rectangle, Triangle, Circular, Unusual, Prayer shawls (not too elaborate). It helps--some. Yes, there are other knitting files....many choices, many dreams.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

sharon.quinn824 said:


> This is really interesting. Last night I was looking for a particular and could not find it. It was then I realized how many patterns I had saved. I appreciate the information provided for cleaning up my files. I wasn't sure if the usb drive was the answer. I may have to invest in the external hard drive as well. Next thing I have to learn how to post pics of my finished items. Have a nice day all KP'ers.


A USB Drive IS external.....USB is for connecting external devices.

Occasionally in a large desktop, it might be used for an internal device, but super seldom. As good as never!

regards

Andy


----------



## pkknits (Nov 28, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> I was doing some "sorting" around of my patterns that I keep on a jump drive. I discovered that I have 848 patterns OF JUST SHAWLS!!!!!
> 
> I haven't DARED to check on the other patterns on my list: Sweaters, Tops, Scarves, Baby Items, etc.
> 
> ...


Delete everything, get rid of your worrying and start again, let's face it 848 shawls, when will get the time to even look at them let alone knit them. Them you can start again and organise as you go.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I personally would store them on a fast USB 3 external SATA drive, and I would not erase any of them!!
> 
> I would also keep the Jump drive as a backup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for writing, Andy. When you start getting into language like "gigabyte" or any other "byte" words, it's a foreign language I never learned. I have no clue what "computer language" means, and I only know I've reached my limit of the space on my jump drive when I get a message that reads something like: "Lady--you got no more room!!!"

But thanks so much for trying to help!!


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

So, what's the problem? They take up a lot less room than collections of salt and pepper shakers, kewpie dolls, lunchboxes, etc., and cost a lot less. You enjoyed them when you saw them and you kept them. No problem!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I had that problem with some patterns too and this is how I dwindled mine down. I would first sort them lacy etc. and then go into each one look at them, look at the pattern itself and ask yourself, if this something I really want to get into if the answer is no delete it. Next question is would I wear this or if I made it and I would not wear it who would, come up with a zip answer delete it. My last question is is this something I really need or want or would just like to have if it's either of the last two delete it.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

I've just starting paring/organizing my knitting closet. Oh, the patterns that I didn't want to forget! I getting rid of the ones that no longer thrill me, that I can't see completing, that I don't have the yarn for. Looking at the wonderful ideas from others.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

First off, do not panic. Sort them into lace, garter stitch, etc. and just keep them on a jump drive so you will not delete any patterns we both know you will be looking for later on! There is no law or limit to the patterns you can keep so why worry about it? Another suggestion is just put them in alphabetical order (that's the executive secretary coming out!). I would keep them all & feel wealthy!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

You are ok. All the suggestions for deleting are great. You can choose to do that or not! You are still ok.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

48barb said:


> SABLE: Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy.


Omgosh...I just realized I'm SABLE!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree with above advice. Just store on external hard drive or usb and enjoy your pattern stash.


----------



## Astilbe (Apr 8, 2017)

Gloria, I have all of mine sorted. Knit or Crochet; Shawlette or full shawl; Neck scarf or body wrap; Lace or plain; Now that doesn't help you in deciding in which (if any) to get rid of, but divide and conquer.


----------



## MoonShai (Dec 10, 2016)

I resort to pattern-hunting when I have an itch to buy yarn I don't need. It seems like a harmless hoarding activity in comparison! Thing is, there are always new ones and I find I rarely go back through my favorites or my Pinterest pins. The joy is in the hunt!!


----------



## Hollace (May 15, 2014)

Keep them! I go back through my pattern stash frequently and find a new project to work on next. SO much fun and does no harm to anyone!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I love looking at patterns, it's like a knitters picture book.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Thank you for your input. I'll just ignore the rest of the six pages of comments and follow only your suggestions from now on!


???????? ????


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your great suggestions!! I got some very good ideas that I can't wait to begin implementing!!

I don't know how many "bytes" are on my jump drive, or how much of it I've used already. I presume, however, that 200 bytes would be double 100, but just how much "room" either of them provides, I have no clue. It would be nice if someone would equate those "bytes" to "pages" or "characters" or something the rest of us "non-techies" would understand!!

I do think that separating some of my patterns would be to my benefit, so I'll begin with "sub-headings" as one of you suggested. And I need to be realistic as to _why_ I'm keeping them.

Like I said, some great suggestions, and I can't thank you all enough. I knew I could count on KPers to head me in the right direction!!!

...gloria


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> At least you have them on a flash drive g ! I have 14 binders ( the big 4 inch 3 ring kind) STUFFED with patterns that I have printed out, plus 2 huge stacks of patterns that I haven't sorted into binders yet. Lots and lots of ink and paper. ☹
> 
> Your post made me chuckle because I also enjoy putting my patterns in binders. The other day I had a binder out and my husband noticed it and remarked, "Are those all patterns for knitting?" When I said yes, he looked at the title of the binder which said "More Baby Hats" and he asked with astonishment, "And there's another binder like this?" I laughed, knowing he would soon realize that his stack of woodworking magazines and books might enter the conversation if he questioned anymore. Luckily we have room for our hobbies. Mine is making hats for preemies at the hospital. His is turning bowls to donate to a local charity that has an Empty Bowl Dinner each year to raise funds to help those in need.
> 
> I personally think our addiction to patterns and yarn is a fairly harmless endeavor and I intend to continue to enjoy both. I do occasionally pare down patterns that I know I will never make, but it barely makes a dent. Ha!


----------



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

SABLE = Stash acquired beyond life expectancy! 
PABLE = Patterns etc.


----------



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

SABLE = Stash acquired beyond life expectancy! 
PABLE = Patterns etc.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

ljknits said:


> canuckle49 said:
> 
> 
> > At least you have them on a flash drive g ! I have 14 binders ( the big 4 inch 3 ring kind) STUFFED with patterns that I have printed out, plus 2 huge stacks of patterns that I haven't sorted into binders yet. Lots and lots of ink and paper. ☹
> ...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jump drives are getting cheaper all the time--get a big one and label it PATTERNS and you can keep everything that strikes your fancy. I keep mine in an app called GoodReader on my iPad, and in Ravelry. But I only have hundreds, not thousands.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

My best suggestion is to establish an account on Pinterest. It is free. Then From now on when you see a pattern you love simply save it to a folder on Pinterest. You can make folders for shawls, scarves, sweaters etc. If you have never used Pinterest I encourage you to check it out. To see how it works go to Pinterest.com and type in knit shawls. You may find many of the patterns you have saved on your drive already in the database. If you do, simply save the link to your own folder.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thank you all for your great suggestions!! I got some very good ideas that I can't wait to begin implementing!!
> 
> I don't know how many "bytes" are on my jump drive, or how much of it I've used already. I presume, however, that 200 bytes would be double 100, but just how much "room" either of them provides, I have no clue. It would be nice if someone would equate those "bytes" to "pages" or "characters" or something the rest of us "non-techies" would understand!!


Go down to a store like Staples or Best Buy and ask one of their tech people that question, they'll be able to sort it out for you. Jump drives come in gigabytes now!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm the same! I have card making, scrapbooking, photos and other crafts on my laptop as well as crochet, knitting, sewing and quilting patterns. If you can afford it but a separate hard drive, I bought a Seagate. It was supposed to be to back up my files but I've decided it might be better to use it to store the excess stuff. Realistically, I should get rid of the stuff I'm never likely to do (maybe just keep the picture for 'inspiration'). At least they take up less room than my magazines and books! lol.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It isn't like they are taking up a lot of room. Keep them all they are not in your way and you just never know when one of them will meet a need and you will be glad you kept it. If you are in a spring cleaning mood go fined a closet that needs a good cleaning out.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, I am _so guilty! Not only have I saved _tons of patterns, I'm afraid to count them! I have even saved _links to patterns I'd have to pay for but haven't gotten around to yet) A good many like that on Ravelry as well. 
I spend so much time looking at them, deciding etc that I don't get to knit much and I've even forgotten to eat at times! This creates anxiety if I think too much about it...it's an illness!


----------



## Susew (Sep 16, 2016)

I make myself print out the ones I really like. Paper can add up and keep me from adding even more. Having too many makes it impossible to actually choose one to work on.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I was doing some "sorting" around of my patterns that I keep on a jump drive. I discovered that I have 848 patterns OF JUST SHAWLS!!!!!
> 
> I haven't DARED to check on the other patterns on my list: Sweaters, Tops, Scarves, Baby Items, etc.
> 
> ...


I haven't read replays so this prob has been said --your list of replies challenges your list of patterns--but why don't you back up whole computer, not waste a minute on anything, and decide what u want to knit the most. Sweater? Shawl? Whatever

I for one am not going to live long enough to take the time to move any mountain. And for me, shoveling is not a relaxing activity. ????????????????


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

riversong200 said:


> I, too, am in the PABLE situation. Every few months I go through my files and look more critically at the patterns I've saved. I ask the following questions of myself:
> Would I wear/ use this?
> Who could I give it to that would appreciate it?
> Am I still interested in spending the time to make this?
> ...


I haven't read all the pages, but I do think riversong gave good advice. As my avatar says, lace is my thing. I don't like solid patterns unless there is cables. I enjoy using beads. I would recommend knitting, possibly a very small shawl, so you would know what you like. Or do some swatches of some of your patterns. Then you can get rid of those that don't appeal to you.
My problem is I have collected patterns that I would enjoy knitting but I could never wear all of them and have given to friends and doubt they want more.
I hope I am not repeating what was probably said better by someone else. I am going to continue reading this post.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ask your self when looking at each picture "Self, where will I wear this when it is completed?"
If it takes more than 1 minute to answer, toss it or put it in a box labeled "donations" (to a local yarn shop, a senior center or thrift shop.) Maybe put them inside of a page protector, 2 instructions back to back and then in a 3 ring binder. This is what I have been doing. All wearable's in one and objects in another. Just an idea that worked for me.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

PABLE= Patterns Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy
SABLE= Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Electronic devices - external hard drives, thumb-drives, desktop and laptop computers, tablets - ALL have finite lifetimes. And there's no predicting when one will expire; they don't always give warning.


This happened to me!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I went through my patterns, I print them though, and did one binder at a time, Pretty much all doll, toy and teddies were tossed. Barbie went first. Only ones that could be made larger for preemies were kept. I have a grandson and he will be an only.

Shawls were tossed based on whether they looked too plain and if the pattern didn't appeal to me anymore, this was the hardest binder to clear out. Same with baby blankets.

Most sweaters and adult clothing where tossed. I felt to do these would make my wrists ache more than the do now.

I guess what I am saying is that I had to do this on a day I felt unemotional, distant and heartless towards them, and not look down at the recycle bin.


----------



## madstitcher123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wish I could help, but I do the same thing. I always think that I will use it someday and then it just takes up space on my laptop. I would sort them into categories, lace, etc. and then look at them and if there are 2 or more that look similar, I would eliminate 2 of the 3 and keep the best one. Of course, that is better said that actually done. Good luck!!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Electronic devices and paper copies, are all damaged in a fire or flood, which can happen to the best of us, sadly.

To be safe(R), you need at least two other copies of the data (easier with USB Sticks and the like, rather than photocopying reams of paper), each in different physical location, that is, NOT IN THE SAME BUILDING.

I do not trust the cloud myself.......

USB Sticks are so cheap nowadays (Jump sticks), that there is absolutely no reason not to buy some more, say 32GB each (more space for the future and they only cost around $10 each!).

The BBC reckons that 1 GB of data, that could be printed on paper, as paper, would fill a pickup truck!!

See here:-

http://www.worldcadaccess.com/blog/2004/12/1gb_1_truckload.html

Although the actual writer disagrees slightly......but its still a massive amount of paper to have in your house....!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:

You would not be able to carry it around!!! Where the stick would be really light and easy!!

Enjoy

Andy


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my! That's a lot of shawl patterns! I also think you should get an extra drive-y thing and put them on there...


----------



## Julie Mahoney (May 4, 2017)

OMG ME TOO!!! You're a perfect "10" in my book. You fit the profile of the 12-steper where 1,000's not enough, but 2,000 will put you in a pattern coma (just like me).
Yarn stashing is an even worse disease....
Best of luck,
Julie


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> I was doing some "sorting" around of my patterns that I keep on a jump drive. I discovered that I have 848 patterns OF JUST SHAWLS!!!!!
> 
> I haven't DARED to check on the other patterns on my list: Sweaters, Tops, Scarves, Baby Items, etc.
> 
> ...


You do have a problem and I am not much help. I had started keeping some on line and checked them out the other day and just started deleting them. My reasoning was, will I ever get around to knitting that, if not delete.
You could start by keeping only five of each type and choose the simple ones. There will always be patterns out there, styles change, colors change and your interest change. Good luck. Let us know what you decided to do.
:sm24:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Ms Sue said:


> Don't waste time going thru all those patterns, which you had to have liked at some point to save, to try and get rid of some. They aren't hurting anything (flash drives are cheap these days). I'd just look at them to see what to knit next and enjoy having a good selection!
> I'd rather knit than organize.


I agree. Knitting is so much more fun than sorting. Just sort when your hands need a break.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> Why delete any? As long as you put them on an external hard drive you can keep many thousands. I probably only have about 200 shawl patterns but when I knitted myself a shawl last fall I combined three plus used an idea from a fourth. I would never have made any as they were originally.
> Had I deleted my baby designs as my great-granddaughter outgrew them (just turned three) I would not have had the ones I needed for the twins born yesterday. Must post about that.
> I also have a hard drive devoted to cross stitch which I also change around.
> With a wealth of patterns you can make almost anything. The center of a crochet doily becomes a potholder or hot mats when made with cotton yarn, a large thread doily can become a poncho when done in worsted and center hole calculated. What about all the Mandela vests that are now popular? Doilies on steroids! And all the Barbie ponchos, capes, skirts, etc. .
> ...


I agree. Not worth the time to organize within each category. Keeping them on a flash drive to clear out a computer is an excellent idea and cheap storage.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> A woman who wrote the book "Taming the Paper Tiger" teaches:
> 
> There is NO Miscellaneous". When I did her seminar I thought I had to buy more file cabinets. Alas I eliminated one!!
> 
> *Wonder if she has done an IT book?*


If it's IT related, it's probably online, not in a book at all: http://thepapertiger.com/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> I just signed up for a Yahoo account and then I realized the 1TB of space you get is for email only. You can't store photos, videos, PDFs, etc. unless you email them to yourself. Email storage isn't very secure. I'll stick with Drop Box until I run out of space and then move the whole mess to Google Drive where I have 30GB.


How much 'security' does one need for patterns? Zero, in my opinion. I already have Yahoo and more-or-less know my way about it. I'm just too lazy to put time into learning how to navigate other systems as well.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

print nothing


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you for your post. I'm not as bad as I thought!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rescue Mom said:


> First off, do not panic. Sort them into lace, garter stitch, etc. and just keep them on a jump drive so you will not delete any patterns we both know you will be looking for later on! There is no law or limit to the patterns you can keep so why worry about it? Another suggestion is just put them in alphabetical order (that's the executive secretary coming out!). *I would keep them all & feel wealthy!*


Yes! I may not be wealthy by monetary standards, but I am decidedly wealthy in yarny terms - loads of yarn, tools to manipulate it, and patterns I probably won't ever follow to the letter but which do inspire me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thank you all for your great suggestions!! I got some very good ideas that I can't wait to begin implementing!!
> 
> I don't know how many "bytes" are on my jump drive, or how much of it I've used already. I presume, however, that 200 bytes would be double 100, but just how much "room" either of them provides, I have no clue. It would be nice if someone would equate those "bytes" to "pages" or "characters" or something the rest of us "non-techies" would understand!!
> 
> ...


If you hover your cursor over a file, right-click and you'll see a small menu at the bottom of which is "Properties". Select it and you'll get a new window that has all the information about that file - including its size in bytes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ljknits said:


> ... *His is turning bowls to donate to a local charity that has an Empty Bowl Dinner each year to raise funds to help those in need*. ...


Has he tried turning yarn bowls? He could easily sell them to raise funds for the charity.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

String Queen said:


> I agree. Knitting is so much more fun than sorting. *Just sort when your hands need a break.*


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I was doing some "sorting" around of my patterns that I keep on a jump drive. I discovered that I have 848 patterns OF JUST SHAWLS!!!!!
> 
> I haven't DARED to check on the other patterns on my list: Sweaters, Tops, Scarves, Baby Items, etc.
> 
> ...


I've been collecting knitting patterns for 35+ years, and this has greatly accelerated with the advent of KP. I have no clue how many I have. Since this is my only "vice" I don't really care. It makes me feel good to have them, so why does it matter? Every so often I cull some of them, but just think of all the fun those who outlive me will have sorting through them ;~D.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

If you figure this dilemma out, let us know. Drowning in patters in Nebraska. The sad pa true is, I probably have enough yarn to make them all, but I'd have to live at least 3 lifetimes to get them all completed.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes! I may not be wealthy by monetary standards, but I am decidedly wealthy in yarny terms - loads of yarn, tools to manipulate it, and patterns I probably won't ever follow to the letter but which do inspire me.


I don't know about you, but I find this kind of wealth comforting in an uncertain world. I see no problem with that.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

A friend of mine is a hoarder. She admits it and even asks for help occasionally. Her apartment is the next thing to inaccessible. I just discovered that she saves her emails. ALL of them - from and to! This came up when we had to switch our email from Verizon - if you didn't go to AOL, you lost your files. She panicked, as she had thousands of files. If you ask her about an email you sent her in 2000, she can probably find it. When I said I couldn't imagine having all those emails, she replied "quit trying to understand a hoarder". So I did.

ps. I did not read all 10 pages of replies before I wrote this. I would have a lot to remember!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

riversong200 said:


> I ask the following questions of myself:
> Would I wear/ use this?
> Who could I give it to that would appreciate it?
> Am I still interested in spending the time to make this?
> ...


I've been sorting through a computer/work room the past week, one of the many rooms needing this chore. 
In saving just the ones I know I'll keep and use, I find I have thousands on my computer - and 3 manila folders about 3" thick of those I've printed. 
The large recycling bin got filled twice, and the Trash as well.... boy does it feel & look great!

I watch all of the Hoarder programs, just to check that I'm not one. And I don't want to saddle our kids w/the clearing out decisions when we're gone. Our oldest says, "What sorting? I've got a Bic!" (disposable lighter...)


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

I see NO PROBLEM!
Who are you hurting? Are lives lost because of this?
Nope
I would just categorize them.
I also find that several patterns I have are very similar so it makes it easier to delete some
It will be a lot easier if you sub categorize them into different types.
Happy sorting!????


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

I think hand knitters and machine knitters all have the same problem. We see something we like and then save it "to make in the future". Isn't it strange that when you want to make a certain thing, you can't find the pattern? LOL LOL


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

I have lots of .pdfs and .jpgs of projects of all kinds. I've collected them from a great many different sources, so I have a ton of files. I also tend to examine and reject a lot of designs before finding one that works for me. 

In addition, I tend to adapt, graft together and otherwise concatenate a number of designs into one finished item. 

Computer based storage is cheap. My motto is "You never know what might come in handy". If you're concerned about bit rot, I would burn my files on a CD or DVD for safekeeping.

Give your files distinctive, helpful names like Crochet Cable Pattern Triangle Shawl 5-4-17, for retrieval and "search" your hard drive, or disk, or however you store your patterns for whatever you're in need of. If you "View" "Extra Large Icons", you can often pull up a view of the first page of your .pdf or .jpg or whatever.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

PennySense said:


> Give your files distinctive, helpful names like Crochet Cable Pattern Triangle Shawl 5-4-17, for retrieval and "search" your hard drive, or disk, or however you store your patterns for whatever you're in need of. If you "View" "Extra Large Icons", you can often pull up a view of the first page of your .pdf or .jpg or whatever./quote]
> 
> I especially liked this idea, Penny. I have lots of trouble knowing how to identify the patterns. I have them sorted now by "created date," and get a good chuckle over the ones that were saved "a long time ago." Obviously, I can't remember them! But it does let me know the "type" of patterns I was interested in that "long time ago."
> 
> ...


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

It's so nice to know that so many are in the same "boat". It's one thing to think about tossing some patterns,but harder to get started,etc.


----------



## nelliewright (Sep 26, 2016)

I print mine out. At last count I had 10 3in binders full. What I did was make binders for my seniors who crochet for Christmas gifts.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Hit delete and start over.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

ggmomliz said:


> Why delete any? As long as you put them on an external hard drive you can keep many thousands. I probably only have about 200 shawl patterns but when I knitted myself a shawl last fall I combined three plus used an idea from a fourth. I would never have made any as they were originally.
> Had I deleted my baby designs as my great-granddaughter outgrew them (just turned three) I would not have had the ones I needed for the twins born yesterday. Must post about that.
> I also have a hard drive devoted to cross stitch which I also change around.
> With a wealth of patterns you can make almost anything. The center of a crochet doily becomes a potholder or hot mats when made with cotton yarn, a large thread doily can become a poncho when done in worsted and center hole calculated. What about all the Mandela vests that are now popular? Doilies on steroids! And all the Barbie ponchos, capes, skirts, etc. .
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Thumb drives are cheap, they hold tons of data and take up no space. Don't delete.
just get one that has lots of space and is a petty color or design and designate it only for your patterns. (Just don't lose it!)


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> Electronic devices and paper copies, are all damaged in a fire or flood, which can happen to the best of us, sadly.
> 
> To be safe(R), you need at least two other copies of the data (easier with USB Sticks and the like, rather than photocopying reams of paper), each in different physical location, that is, NOT IN THE SAME BUILDING.
> 
> ...


Thank you Andy! You always know the most interesting facts and ideas and you give good help. Much appreciated!
Raindancer

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LaNitaWest (Dec 13, 2016)

How about sorting them by lightweight and heavy. Then you you'd go through those groups and sort by..maybe simple vs fancy. That's the only way I can think of. You know what they say, How do you eat an elephant...One bite at a time. Good Luck!


----------



## Christa79 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi, I would not delete any but rather save them on a USB or dvd and then clear them of the computer to make room for new ones. haha, 
have fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't know about you, but I find this kind of wealth comforting in an uncertain world. I see no problem with that.


Yes! That's it! It's akin to a toddler's security blanket. It's comforting to know that every pattern I might ever need it at hand, along with the yarn and tools to work it up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rkr said:


> I've been sorting through a computer/work room the past week, one of the many rooms needing this chore.
> In saving just the ones I know I'll keep and use, I find I have thousands on my computer - and 3 manila folders about 3" thick of those I've printed.
> The large recycling bin got filled twice, and the Trash as well.... boy does it feel & look great!
> 
> I watch all of the Hoarder programs, just to check that I'm not one. And I don't want to saddle our kids w/the clearing out decisions when we're gone. Our oldest says, "What sorting? I've got a Bic!" (disposable lighter...)


That seems to be our son's idea too, and he didn't even participate in any of the several 'dumpster events' we (my mother's other three children, spouses, and our daughter) staged over the course of a couple of years to clear out the 'stuff' my mother and step-father had accumulated in their 40+ years together. That's why I'm attempting to divest myself of unused, unnecessary, room-occupying 'stuff'. Patterns collected on 'devices' or stowed somewhere online don't count; _they_ are not eating up floor-space.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Ms Sue said:


> Don't waste time going thru all those patterns, which you had to have liked at some point to save, to try and get rid of some. They aren't hurting anything (flash drives are cheap these days). I'd just look at them to see what to knit next and enjoy having a good selection!
> I'd rather knit than organize.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've got a lot of pattern's saved, i've been buying plastic sleeve's and ring binder's....then plan to gradually sort through each pattern, to make it easier to find what/which pattern to use


----------



## fmgray (Mar 28, 2017)

Dang, I am sitting here in a knitting rut trying to determine what to make! maybe I should check my boxes of patterns!!


----------



## grama63 (Apr 23, 2017)

That just irks me to my wit's end when people use OMG so freely. Don't you know that you're dishonoring GOD by saying it? I always growl at my granddaughters when they say it but they hear it from other grownups that aren't so wise about using it in front of the children. One time I scolded my 11yr old granddaughter about saying it & she said why my Aunt Jamie (her Mom's sister) says it all the time & I said I don't care I just don't want to hear it coming out of your mouth.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Thank you Andy! You always know the most interesting facts and ideas and you give good help. Much appreciated!
> Raindancer
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Very kind of you to mention it! Thanks.

regards

Andy


----------



## grama63 (Apr 23, 2017)

Doesn't anyone agree with my commit?


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

riversong200 said:


> The only ones I keep for sure are the ones I've purchased. The free ones I should be able to find again if I really think I've made a mistake in deleting.
> 
> Don't forget, what was a free pattern yesterday, maybe a paid one tomorrow - happens a lot!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kacsa said:


> Don't forget, what was a free pattern yesterday, maybe a paid one tomorrow - happens a lot!


The one I'm happy I got while free is the Wingspan.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

When I first joined KP II collected patterns and printed them and started a binder, but after a while I realized that I wasn't using the patterns so I stopped. Now I only print a pattern if I decide to make it.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

So far I Found four expandable folders full of patterns, all sorted and in categories. At last "clean out" I completely emptied one. Just looked and found it is full! Oh well, I guess I will just have to live with it....

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

They are on a jump drive so they are not on your hard drive and taking up room on your computer.But the first thing is admitting you have a problem. I see no problem. Aparrently I am an enabler. Huggs,,Kitty.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I think I'd start by sorting into groups -- that's a good idea. Along the way, you may find you've saved a few that you really don't like after all. Also, determine what normally 'stops' you from completing a project. If any of these have those same stitches (or whatever it was), you know you can probably eliminate them. Good luck. I completely understand as I have a list on a spreadsheet of links to many, many patterns. I truly spend more time looking at new patterns than I do actually crocheting.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

The patterns on my computer are sorted into folders as to what the finished item is, for example - prayer shawls to give, shawls I would wear, bags, afghans, etc. I learned long ago to save something or buy it when I saw it as I might never find it again or it would no longer be free or would go out of print and become impossible to obtain. Storage on jump drives is inexpensive. I would keep them all unless you know for certain you will never ever make it. However, if you want to find it again, I would sort into folders of some sort. Not to mention that you might be able to help another KPer locate something. Whatever you decide - best wishes on your endeavor.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

grama63 said:


> Doesn't anyone agree with my commit?


No. :sm09: OMG can just as easily translate to Oh My Gosh, which has nothing to do with my God, or yours for that matter.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

grama63 said:


> That just irks me to my wit's end when people use OMG so freely. Don't you know that you're dishonoring GOD by saying it? I always growl at my granddaughters when they say it but they hear it from other grownups that aren't so wise about using it in front of the children. One time I scolded my 11yr old granddaughter about saying it & she said why my Aunt Jamie (her Mom's sister) says it all the time & I said I don't care I just don't want to hear it coming out of your mouth.


 Seriously?????? sigh...........


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Buy yourself about 5 or 6 flash drives. I believe putting them on an external drive is the best answer. However for now. Take one flash drive and download shawls on one, ie: lacy, complicated, easy whatever but all the shawls on one and label it....Do the same with sweaters, categorizing them into ladies cardigans, turtlenecks, etc...Do the same for socks....you get the drift. Then when your in the mood to knit, take the flash drive you think you might want to work on, maybe socks this time and you can easily go thru your drive labeled socks. After you download it onto the flash drive you can delete it. When you get a chance to get the external drive, you can download from the flash drive to the external and walla...your all saved and categorized and your computer is free of all those patterns. You can also at that point when you see a pattern you can't do without, put in that flash drive and download it to that in the category you have set up for it. Sorry I went on. I have done this but I also print it out and have binders for everything too. Sometimes I just want to look at pictures while watching TV. It sounds like it would take a long time to do this procedure, but it isn't. Give yourself about an hour a day to go thru and download and delete. Remember, you didn't put them all on in a day so you won't take them all off in a day.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

cah said:


> No. :sm09: OMG can just as easily translate to Oh My Gosh, which has nothing to do with my God, or yours for that matter.


Agree with you. Further, we are not her grandaughters so she doesn't have the right to growl at and scold us.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

her name should be "crabma63"......and she is a new user.....OR an old user in disguise?


----------



## mary katherine (Jan 23, 2017)

Get 8 or 10 cheap thumb drives and do a "save as" and put shawls all on one, baby things on another, etc. Then take them off your hard drive. Tada you have cleared a ton of space on your computer but yet got to keep ALL your patterns. Hope this helps.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL you made me feel soooo much better about my pattern stash! I "only" have 62 shawl patterns saved! I was pretty brutal on myself a few months ago and whittled down my patterns BUT they are still hanging out in my recycle bin (just can't press that empty recycle key yet).


----------



## mary katherine (Jan 23, 2017)

I just bought a new file cabinet to organize mine in. I like a written pattern when starting something new. The "binders" were beginning to take over. Haha


----------



## mary katherine (Jan 23, 2017)

I just bought a new file cabinet to organize mine in. I like a written pattern when starting something new. The "binders" were beginning to take over. Haha


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mary katherine said:


> I just bought a new file cabinet to organize mine in. I like a written pattern when starting something new. The "binders" were beginning to take over. Haha


I can relate to this, mary katherine...I have two binders that are chocked full of patterns that I had as a young mother, at which time I was "heavy" into thread crochet. I have quite a few of those patterns: Christmas items, candles, wreaths, baskets, snowflakes, etc. and baby dresses, afghans, -- you get the drift. But those 3", 3-ring binders weigh a ton, and I risk throwing my back out every time I reach for them!! My 2 floor-to-ceiling shelving units, plus another half, has to share space with my card-making supplies, and THOSE are the ones that are really taking over !! Each June 1, a new catalog of Stampin' Up supplies and ideas comes out, and OF COURSE I have to go through it and buy much more than I need, but a lot less than I want!!

It's a never-ending battle, mary katherine, of too much stuff and not enough room -- except in our minds, of course!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> Agree with you. Further, we are not her grandaughters so she doesn't have the right to growl at and scold us.


Exactly!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Arachne said:


> LOL you made me feel soooo much better about my pattern stash! I "only" have 62 shawl patterns saved! I was pretty brutal on myself a few months ago and whittled down my patterns BUT they are still hanging out in my recycle bin (just can't press that empty recycle key yet).


WELL, Arachne, I'm glad you feel sooooo much better at MY expense!!! But *I* was the one looking for help, not offering it to others ... or is this your way of telling me there's no hope for me ?!?

Seriously, though, you did a good job of whittling down. Now you just have to hit that "empty recycle bin!" Try as I might, when I go in there and try to "idenitfy" what I've deleted, I cannot for the LIFE of me remember what that pattern looked like, so I might just as well hit "empty."

BUT...in the same vein, I just discovered that when I hit the "delete" button on my DVR list that I'm sure I've seen and don't want to keep any longer, it's not really "gone." I found a magic button that lets me put THAT back onto my "active" list, so I am thrilled about that.

I think I might have the beginnings of "hoarder syndrome," and I know SOMEbody will provide an intervention soon to make me purge. Wait!! Is that Peter Walsh I hear knocking on my door????


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

poverbaugh said:


> Buy yourself about 5 or 6 flash drives. I believe putting them on an external drive is the best answer. However for now. Take one flash drive and download shawls on one, ie: lacy, complicated, easy whatever but all the shawls on one and label it....Do the same with sweaters, categorizing them into ladies cardigans, turtlenecks, etc...Do the same for socks....you get the drift. Then when your in the mood to knit, take the flash drive you think you might want to work on, maybe socks this time and you can easily go thru your drive labeled socks. After you download it onto the flash drive you can delete it. When you get a chance to get the external drive, you can download from the flash drive to the external and walla...your all saved and categorized and your computer is free of all those patterns. You can also at that point when you see a pattern you can't do without, put in that flash drive and download it to that in the category you have set up for it. Sorry I went on. I have done this but I also print it out and have binders for everything too. Sometimes I just want to look at pictures while watching TV. It sounds like it would take a long time to do this procedure, but it isn't. Give yourself about an hour a day to go thru and download and delete. Remember, you didn't put them all on in a day so you won't take them all off in a day.


I think you've provided me with the answer!! I like the idea of separate external drives! Most of my patterns are shawls, so that's what will take me the longest to organize. The rest of my topics are more specific: Tops, Baby/Children (just a few); Socks (even fewer, since I use only the pattern by sockit2me); Fair Isle; Christmas; etc., so they won't take much time to sort. But I still like the idea of having at least the Shawls on a jump drive by themselves. I appreciate the suggestion, and will let you know how I make out.

Thanks much...
...gloria


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

You are definitely not alone had to get a Computer Geek in to reinstall Computer he said he had never in his whole computer life seen so many downloads and bookmarks I was embarrassed but refused to get rid of any of them.


----------



## SuzyZee (Mar 10, 2017)

Agree store patterns on a jump drive and external drive etc. being the girl scout in me and "pre cloud drives" I also keep an extra external hard drive out of town at my parents home-just in case need it, or a home disaster here. It also contains medical documents,must saves,photos, audio books. 

A question for computer knowledgeable KP'ers or that have kids that are: if I keep saving patterns to Ravelry or Pinterest on Ipad, does that take any of my ipad memory??


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SuzyZee said:


> ...
> A question for computer knowledgeable KP'ers or that have kids that are: if I keep saving patterns to Ravelry or Pinterest on Ipad, does that take any of my ipad memory??


Nope, not at all. They are saved on whatever machines those entities use, not on ours.


----------



## grama63 (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't care what you say about me. I still don't like to hear it said especially when they are actually saying it & not abbreviating it & I know that is what they are saying even when they are abbreviating it because of the tone of voice they are using when saying it. So don't try to tell me that is not what they are saying. So there!


----------



## Gail Stairs (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh, bless us all, everyone! I'm there too. I had water in my basement, had to pack-up all my yarn, am working on a poncho, ran out of yarn, I know I have more. . .packed . . .somewhere. . .had to go buy some more...............


----------



## bassetchick (Apr 5, 2017)

If you don't have an external hard drive you could copy them to a CD or DVD


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

saukvillesu said:


> I have been working very diligently to down size my tangible items--yarn, books, sewing supplies, other crafting items, household extras, clothing, etc. But I forgot about my tons of patterns. And, speaking of that, my photos take up another huge area on my computer. I bought a bunch of jump drives the other day, and I will subscribe to the idea that those don't take much room so I don't need to down size those! I just need to transfer the files so I feel that its been taken care of. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.


Sandisk puts out a 128 GB jump drive, I got 4 of them - one for each; Needlework, Music, Pictures and Recipes. I couldn't get online for several days, so I sat here organizing recipes and I have done very many so far! It's going to be a good feeling when they are all organized, and I may go out and buy 4 more drives, to have duplicates, just in case! Comcast came today, he worked 6 hours, rewired all our system and gave us a new modem/router. Also jumped us up to a faster speed and I feel like I'm on a race track!!! LOL The picture is so much clearer, too, with the new wiring. I feel so special!!!!!!! Have a good Sunday, y'all, I'm going to bingo!


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't help you..........I think 848 shawl patterns are just about the right amount to have on hand...........unless a new one shows up, of course!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

BailaC said:


> One of my pleasures is looking at patterns. I have books and magazines and lots stored in my Ravelry library. (Not so many binders - if it's on Ravelry, I don't print it out unless I'm actually knitting it.). I see no need to delete unless the sheer number negatively effects your pleasure in "just browsing."


Had to jump in - one of the best features of ravelry favorites and the library [in which you can store books, magazines and patterns] is that it is searchable. I pretty much put everything there. Though I agree with the number of people who said leave it alone -it's on a jump drive and not hurting anything.

I have a bakers box of printed patterns organized in hanging files, many books and magazines, etc. that I still occasionally go into for a an old remembered pattern [ though not so much now -cause I can't remember:sm04:] and a jump drive that I use to remove the patterns from computer.

My trick to organizing is that when I do go to a source looking for a pattern I will "declutter a little" get rid of stuff I don't remember why I saved- and wouldn't make. Everything else stays. I have far more serious clutter to worry about than something that I enjoy looking through! :sm11:


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Jumpsticks (USB portable drives) are so reasonably priced that I would just start a new one and maybe label the saved patterns more carefully in the future. You can save all your jumpsticks in a used peanut butter jar or any other handy container. Maybe put a # on each one with a corresponding 'list' i.e. #1 - "first bunch of patterns that I downloaded before I got better at labeling them". Keeping the patterns on jumpsticks takes up so little space compared to printing them. Maybe you could take your jumpstick and laptop with you on vacation and sort the items while you are sitting at the beach, lake, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> ... Maybe you could take your jumpstick and laptop with you on vacation and sort the items while you are sitting at the beach, lake, etc.


On a few of our three-month 'visits' to Syria (all my husband's siblings live there still), I did plenty of that sorting, re-labelling, and deleting. Internet access was abominably slow (dial-up) or beyond any normal person's budget (fast speed though) at $75 USD for three day's access. However, it was all time wasted, since many more patterns have been collected since then.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Lynnknits said:


> Seriously?????? sigh...........


 OMG.....Double sigh......


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

martyr said:


> Had to jump in - one of the best features of ravelry favorites and the library [in which you can store books, magazines and patterns] is that it is searchable. I pretty much put everything there. Though I agree with the number of people who said leave it alone -it's on a jump drive and not hurting anything.
> 
> I have a bakers box of printed patterns organized in hanging files, many books and magazines, etc. that I still occasionally go into for a an old remembered pattern [ though not so much now -cause I can't remember:sm04:] and a jump drive that I use to remove the patterns from computer.
> 
> My trick to organizing is that when I do go to a source looking for a pattern I will "declutter a little" get rid of stuff I don't remember why I saved- and wouldn't make. Everything else stays. I have far more serious clutter to worry about than something that I enjoy looking through! :sm11:


I vote unconditionally for putting all of your patterns on a flash drive (Jump/thumb drive). You can hold thousands of patterns in your hand! Organize the folders there however you want.....or not. :sm06: A word here,......sometimes those drives become damaged and unusable. You might want to make a backup of your flash drive from time to time. 
Don't print a bunch of stuff unless you are ready to make the item. It's a waste of paper and ink....and plastic sleeves and binders....not to mention space! I did make an exception to this a while back. I had access to a lovely high-speed color printer, and got permission to print all of the parts for my Sophie's Universe blanket, my Attic 24 Log Cabin blanket, Jane Crowfoot's Lily Pond blanket and a whole bunch of American Girls patterns, probably about 500 pages. I knew I would want those and they were really color intense. I have made all of the blankets with the exception of the Lily Pond, and a good many of the AG patterns.

As far as saving to the online repositories.....mixed feelings here. I don't think Ravelry is going away anytime soon, so that's pretty safe. However, a couple of years ago I had saved a lot of Bernat patterns, including some that are now only available on Wayback. When they changed their website to the abomination that it is now, it took weeks for them to get everyone's saved patterns transferred over. Even then, many were never restored. Even Lion Brand sent me an email a week ago that my favorites saved on their old system needed to be moved to the new one, since they are disabling the old platform in a couple of weeks. So I do need to do that before I lose patterns that I want. I'll probably save all of those to Ravelry.

Have fun with your library of patterns. You may discover some "must-makes" among the forgotten ones!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> ... Lion Brand sent me an email a week ago that my favorites saved on their old system needed to be moved to the new one, since they are disabling the old platform in a couple of weeks. ...


Oops!! I didn't get that e-mail! I guess I'd better make sure I have the ones I _really_ want.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> I vote unconditionally for putting all of your patterns on a flash drive (Jump/thumb drive). You can hold thousands of patterns in your hand! Organize the folders there however you want.....or not. :sm06: A word here,......sometimes those drives become damaged and unusable. You might want to make a backup of your flash drive from time to time.
> Don't print a bunch of stuff unless you are ready to make the item. It's a waste of paper and ink....and plastic sleeves and binders....not to mention space! I did make an exception to this a while back. I had access to a lovely high-speed color printer, and got permission to print all of the parts for my Sophie's Universe blanket, my Attic 24 Log Cabin blanket, Jane Crowfoot's Lily Pond blanket and a whole bunch of American Girls patterns, probably about 500 pages. I knew I would want those and they were really color intense. I have made all of the blankets with the exception of the Lily Pond, and a good many of the AG patterns.
> 
> As far as saving to the online repositories.....mixed feelings here. I don't think Ravelry is going away anytime soon, so that's pretty safe. However, a couple of years ago I had saved a lot of Bernat patterns, including some that are now only available on Wayback. When they changed their website to the abomination that it is now, it took weeks for them to get everyone's saved patterns transferred over. Even then, many were never restored. Even Lion Brand sent me an email a week ago that my favorites saved on their old system needed to be moved to the new one, since they are disabling the old platform in a couple of weeks. So I do need to do that before I lose patterns that I want. I'll probably save all of those to Ravelry.
> ...


I'll have to check Lionbrand too - though the last time I looked at that website - it had changed and I couldn't find any of my patterns - I did use them a lot when i resume knitting and discovered the internet knitting universe!

One trick I just discovered, when I was transferring patterns to my jump drive: it is possible on my mac and i would guess other system sto select the documents and not the files. I was able to take out the past few years of patterns, leaving the folders there. I had developed very specific to me folders so now I'll be able to add stuff to those folders again and then clear out. I'll need a new jump drive soon and will be able to save with minimal fuss since my folders are all set up - I'll copy the whole kaboodle to the drive, and then go back in and erase the files. Also i found my system now gives me the option to merge duplicate documents ...sweeeet.. :sm20: :sm02: :sm08:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Jessica-Jean, the very long link below will take you to the instructions for moving your old items to Lion Brand's new site. 
They say May 15 is the drop-dead date.

http://support.lionbrand.com/support/solutions/articles/17000049288-how-do-i-migrate-my-favorite-patterns-from-your-old-website-to-the-current-one-?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=here&utm_content=A+Note+About+Your+Lion+Brand%C2%AE+Saved+Patterns&utm_campaign=TIAS+%231&_bta_tid=16111697335476385204070966129841441554006043230347733149221995785166335332607433365041775063250052769559&_bta_c=g4xn3c655k2vjxpz7qfzlqyv5lvgn :sm01:


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

martyr said:


> I'll have to check Lionbrand too - though the last time I looked at that website - it had changed and I couldn't find any of my patterns - I did use them a lot when i resume knitting and discovered the internet knitting universe!
> 
> :sm20: :sm02: :sm08:


You have to login to their old site first. I think there is a link to do that someplace on the current site. Or if all else fails, their customer service folks are great. I have emailed them a number of times, and gotten very quick responses.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Jessica-Jean, the very long link below will take you to the instructions for moving your old items to Lion Brand's new site.
> They say May 15 is the drop-dead date.
> 
> http://support.lionbrand.com/support/solutions/articles/17000049288-how-do-i-migrate-my-favorite-patterns-from-your-old-website-to-the-current-one-?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=here&utm_content=A+Note+About+Your+Lion+Brand%C2%AE+Saved+Patterns&utm_campaign=TIAS+%231&_bta_tid=16111697335476385204070966129841441554006043230347733149221995785166335332607433365041775063250052769559&_bta_c=g4xn3c655k2vjxpz7qfzlqyv5lvgn :sm01:


Thanks, but I've already done it - or anyway, my version. I went to my favourites on the old site, opened each that I _really_ wanted to keep in a new tab on the new site, and then favourited it again there.

What I do not like is that they seem to be sloughing off all the reviews that were made on the old site. That's the pits, since some of them were somewhat critical. I tried to add the one I made to the new site - twice - but it just vanishes. Pfagh! :sm25:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I tried again yesterday and I can't even manage to re-set on the new site. They never sent me an email. I don't think that any of the patterns that are on there are likely to be better than the many great patterns I have found here and and on Ravelry. I have more patterns than I can ever make. I'm not going to worry about it. If you guys rave about something and I have to set up a new account, I'll consider it then; right now, to the heck with them :sm14: :sm02:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for your response. I thought it was just me having problems.



martyr said:


> I tried again yesterday and I can't even manage to re-set on the new site. They never sent me an email. I don't think that any of the patterns that are on there are likely to be better than the many great patterns I have found here and and on Ravelry. I have more patterns than I can ever make. I'm not going to worry about it. If you guys rave about something and I have to set up a new account, I'll consider it then; right now, to the heck with them :sm14: :sm02:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I think I will have to join you in the 12 step programme as well. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lynnknits said:


> I, too, have too many patterns. I print them off tho. I have binders and binders full, all sorted into different catagories. I have my shawls separated into (needle) size and yarn type. Recently I did go thru them all and did discard quite a few that I seriously knew I would never knit. Do you have yours stored under different files within your computer? That might help some.


Ditto! I like your way, which is my way. I have 34 notebooks, all labeled on the spine. I like the fact I can pick out a notebook and take it with me to brouse. Always surprised at what I printed...never made! I have no intention of depleting or deleting any of them. My daughter will get them, altho she has plenty...who doesn't? Aside...we had a wedding last weekend , lots of family..my DIL asked if she could go thru my yarn? YES! YES! She took a bagful back to Ga. and sad to say, I can't tell that she took any!! Too much!! I have always admired her for buying yarn and making something...no stash! Well, now she has a "very small" stash. Shame on me..I think!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

grama63 said:


> That just irks me to my wit's end when people use OMG so freely. Don't you know that you're dishonoring GOD by saying it? I always growl at my granddaughters when they say it but they hear it from other grownups that aren't so wise about using it in front of the children. One time I scolded my 11yr old granddaughter about saying it & she said why my Aunt Jamie (her Mom's sister) says it all the time & I said I don't care I just don't want to hear it coming out of your mouth.


From day one, in my family, OMG has stood for Oh My Goodness! Please don't let it bother you. As a native Gulf Coast gal, I married an Ohio man and learned quickly that many words and phrases had entirely different meanings! Who knew..learned quickly to be careful what I said...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> Please enlighten me, what do PABLE and SABLE stand for?


SABLE stands for Stash Aquisition Beyond Life Expectancy.

She made up PABLE, which probably stands for (you guessed it!) Pattern Aquisition Beyond Life Expectancy.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

grama63 said:


> Doesn't anyone agree with my commit?


I answered it. Nothing is instant on here. Bothe that and this answer will be at the end of all the comments.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Out of curiosity, I looked on Ravelry, and discovered that I have 1449 patterns favorited.

And that doesn't even cover what I have saved on Pinterest!

I usually knit my own patterns, ones that I've designed, and keep patterns favorited or on Pinterest for inspiration and ideas, though. When something I've saved turns up in a pattern, it's usually something totally different, inspired by, or as a detail from what I've saved.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

grama63 said:


> I don't care what you say about me. I still don't like to hear it said especially when they are actually saying it & not abbreviating it & I know that is what they are saying even when they are abbreviating it because of the tone of voice they are using when saying it. So don't try to tell me that is not what they are saying. So there!


Aw, c'mon now, that is not fair. You surely realize that abbreviations are just that. To say OMG is specifically referring to GOD is your's, not mine nor others. I must remind you, I am 92, and it has never been anything but goodness. If it bothered you so much, why 14 pages before complaining? Your right..just asking. I, actually, have never heard it reference God...always, gosh, goodness, gracious...but never God! Could it be that you are wrong? Please, tell me/us where you heard it referenced to God! If it helps you feel better, I apologize, altho I did not use it.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> I answered it. Nothing is instant on here. Bothe that and this answer will be at the end of all the comments.


Hildy3, this is a topic that died 2 years ago. The KP member you are talking to created her profile in April two years ago, gave everyone marching orders for a month, and has not been heard from since May 2017. I wonder what happened to her? She was an awful holy roller. Maybe angels snatched her up to heaven because she was too good for this world. Or maybe KP taught her what a wide wonderful world this is, and she is off exploring it.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

painthoss said:


> Hildy3, this is a topic that died 2 years ago. The KP member you are talking to created her profile in April two years ago, gave everyone marching orders for a month, and has not been heard from since May 2017. I wonder what happened to her? She was an awful holy roller. Maybe angels snatched her up to heaven because she was too good for this world. Or maybe KP taught her what a wide wonderful world this is, and she is off exploring it.


Thank you! This has been confusing, to say the least. How old is it? I had an answer of 19 binders earlier on and now it is 34!!! How old is this and how did it come up again?? Oh! never mind. All is well and tomorrow we will have forgotten it. Thx. for your input.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Thank you! This has been confusing, to say the least. How old is it? I had an answer of 19 binders earlier on and now it is 34!!! How old is this and how did it come up again?? Oh! never mind. All is well and tomorrow we will have forgotten it. Thx. for your input.


Binders? Do I even want to know? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Its not like thumb drives take up a lot of room. I currently have 3 128gig drives full of patterns. I have not counted them.


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

Ms Sue said:


> Don't waste time going thru all those patterns, which you had to have liked at some point to save, to try and get rid of some. They aren't hurting anything (flash drives are cheap these days). I'd just look at them to see what to knit next and enjoy having a good selection!
> I'd rather knit than organize.


Do remember that ALL drives are going to fail at one point -- usually at the most inappropriate time! Don't take them for granted! Make a back up copy of all your work.... just to be safe. After they are gone is too late.

With all these storage devices becoming larger and larger and less expensive, we think nothing of adding more to our stash of documents (patterns and photos). However, that also means a bigger loss when they die. I said "when" and not "if". I've experienced a loss like that, and I don't want any of you to go through it. Make a copy of anything worth keeping!! As someone said, drives are less expensive now, so get one just to keep somewhere safe.... not near your computer, but in a safe place away from home.

And let's see who can collect the most!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

patnxtdr said:


> Do remember that ALL drives are going to fail at one point -- usually at the most inappropriate time! Don't take them for granted! Make a back up copy of all your work.... just to be safe. After they are gone is too late.
> 
> With all these storage devices becoming larger and larger and less expensive, we think nothing of adding more to our stash of documents (patterns and photos). However, that also means a bigger loss when they die. I said "when" and not "if". I've experienced a loss like that, and I don't want any of you to go through it. Make a copy of anything worth keeping!! As someone said, drives are less expensive now, so get one just to keep somewhere safe.... not near your computer, but in a safe place away from home.
> 
> And let's see who can collect the most!!!


EVERY data storage method is liable to eventual failure. EVERY safe location is liable to become unsafe.
I don't _care _if I lose all my collected patterns. There are enough 'stored' in my fingers to keep me busy without them.


----------

